# Did you know women fart 3 times more than men?



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This is according to a book entitled REALLY GROSS FACTS 
http://blighty.multiply.com/market/item/10/Really-Gross-Facts

DID you know that women fart three times more often than men?

Probably not. And it's quite likely you would prefer not to know!

But for those with a penchant for all things grotesque, it's a disgustingly fascinating fact.

And it's just one revolting morsel taken from new book Really Gross Facts which is out now.

Here we have selected some of the most nauseating:
# Your sponge contains more bacteria than your toilet.

# 50 per cent of women and more than 90 per cent of men don't wash their hands after they've been to the loo - unless someone else is watching them.

# The biggest tapeworm ever found inside the human body was 35 metres long.

# Over your lifetime you will produce enough spit to fill a swimming pool.

# When Eskimo babies have colds, their mothers suck the snot out of their noses.

# Every year, 14 bugs find their way into your mouth while you sleep. And yes, you do swallow most of them.

# Parks in London are watered by more than one million gallons of dog urine every single year.

# If your head is chopped off, your brain will keep functioning for about 15 seconds!

# The Romans used crushed mouse brains as toothpaste.

# If you consume takeaways on a regular basis you will swallow about 12 pubic hairs a year.

# You don't sweat evenly under each arm. Right-handed people sweat more under their left arm and it's the right arm that gets sweatier for left-handed people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> This is according to a book entitled REALLY GROSS FACTS
> http://blighty.multiply.com/market/item/10/Really-Gross-Facts
> 
> DID you know that women fart three times more often than men?
> ...


JCGrey - women would never tell about the pooting...


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

It's not true! How dare you insult these magical creatures like that! :cry
I'm here to defend the honour of the humble female. This insult will not go unpunished! :duel


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

my mom rips 'em often, but i never thought that women just outright poot. if they did, how come i can't hear them? maybe dresses help air themselves out easier, or something.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Crushed mouth brains for toothpaste? :shock Wow, these facts are really weird and interesting.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

My grandmother always said that girls do not fart, they fluff.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am a poot machine.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

StrangetoBehold said:


> My grandmother always said that girls do not fart, they fluff.


:lol


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Shhhh don't mention it.  Is that really true?


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

how do they get away with that!? howcome I never hear them?? as someone said they must really be fluffs, tell me! i want to know the secret!

and that chopped off-head one, gross

i don't feel like having breakfast much now


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thats because women can also queef, guys cant do that :teeth


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

This is why you must not fear them


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Fart or not, the butt is still my favorite body part on a woman. At least until I get to know her heart.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Fart or not, the butt is still my favorite body part on a woman. At least until I get to know her heart.


This without the sentimental part


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

87wayz said:


> This without the sentimental part


LOL


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

My ex broke the silence barrier when we were both naked.
Yeah, my ex.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


> My ex broke the silence barrier when we were both naked.
> Yeah, my ex.


lol


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

nemesis1 said:


> Thats because women can also queef, guys cant do that :teeth


Ha, omg. :high5


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Well that does it, I'm totes switching to gay. Is there some government department I need to inform or can I just do it via DPOLL?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> My ex broke the silence barrier when we were both naked.
> Yeah, my ex.


Is it weird that I think that's hot? :um:blank:shock


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

does anyone wipe after farting? i do out of habit at the earliest convenience, 'cause i never know if anything sneaked out, even if it feels dry. if i do not wipe right away, the smell lingers for a long time.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Is it weird that I think that's hot? :um:blank:shock


Whatever floats ones boat. I never judge. 
I did stay with her for four years so maybe somewhere, in the back of my mind... :no


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

That's why we are always excusing ourselves to the restroom while out on a date.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> Whatever floats ones boat. I never judge.
> I did stay with her for four years so maybe somewhere, in the back of my mind... :no


Haha, okay. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Cellic (Jul 9, 2012)

I never heard a non-relative female fart.. that just show my complete inexperience with the opposite sex.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, okay. :um


:doh ****, sorry. You just always struck me as the kind of type that genuinely would...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> :doh ****, sorry. You just always struck me as the kind of type that genuinely would...


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

:evil


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

It depends on the woman. I fart approximately once a week, so a guy would have to fart once every three, ****ing weeks in order to match up with that myth, which I assume is not very healthy.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Ew.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. I always won farting contests with my ex. We were eating a lot of beans at the time.


----------

